# T-shirt Design Inspiration and Advice from Team Printsome



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

London UK: If you have ever got in touch with us for some t-shirt printing or expert consultation then chances are you have had the pleasure of talking to our printing oracle Jay. With a vast knowledge of all the techniques and some pretty cool designs under his belt this man eats sleeps and breathes t-shirts; a better advisor for your printing project would be tough to find.

Jay has carefully selected some of his favourite t-shirts and compiled this list for week nine of our #TshirtTuesday series. His love of skate boarding, fixie bikes and birds (news to us) is represented in his t-shirt choices, which also show his eye for good t-shirt design and quality printing. The t-shirts make up a good selection of printing techniques, which range from screen printing to DTG, creating different styles and textures on the final print. The vintage-style designs on the Black Lagoon and Quiet Life t-shirts are achieved by reducing the artwork to small dots and screen printing it onto the garment. This style of printing is called half tone.

Jay is photographed in one of his own designs, which is a DTG print of a photograph taken by one of his friends. The DTG print has no white base layer, which gives it a softer feel and maintains the shadows of the original image. When he isn’t t-shirt printing, skating or twitching (apparently), Jay can be found behind the decks or on his fixie bike. The 290 t-shirt is a reference to the latter and the Club 75 t-shirt he found through the music of Ed Banger.

Jay is always available to advise you on your printing project and can help you get the most from your designs. Check out his choices and comment below:


----------

